# I have a challenge ....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 24, 2016)

I have this old 1943 Army Rifle Bayonet....the handle is broke on one side and the thing is pretty well pitted from years of use and time .... Thinking about turning it into a cool sheath knife...but I am stumped on how to start out....anyone ever convert one?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (May 25, 2016)

I haven't, but I'm interested in the process if you do it....


----------



## ironman123 (May 25, 2016)

Watching with great interest.


----------



## Josh Hobdey (May 25, 2016)

WWII antiques. I think they are pretty cool as is! Just IMO.


----------



## MKTacop (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 25, 2016)

I think refurbishing it would be a part of its continuing service to the folks that served ... to see a change in its appearance is one thing to see a change in its purpose would be another... to hold this bayonet in your hands is like holding the hand of the person who used it in battle, so i wanted to change it's appeal to make it a more comfortable utensil in the world of today...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 25, 2016)

Haven't done it with a bayonet but have with other knives. If it were mine, I'd look at repairing the handle with all new wood, Maybe a rosewood or something funky to really make it pop and then cut it down something like this and make a sheath for it---

(Not my picture, just something I fount on the interwebz to illustrate my thought)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 25, 2016)

Maybe @robert flynt could suggest something? He hasn't seen this yet....


----------

